# Sundown Tuesday 12-20



## powhunter (Dec 17, 2011)

Gonna stay local next week..Hit up the mighty S....Thinking 11 or so..Any chance of moguls???

Steveo


----------



## planb420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Might be able to swing that myself, gott leave for work around 1:20ish


----------



## Madroch (Dec 18, 2011)

Possible night shift .... But mon pm looks more likely.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone hear anything about moguls??

Steveo


----------



## planb420 (Dec 19, 2011)

I will try and remember to ask for you today....


----------



## Madroch (Dec 19, 2011)

Am heading up this evening with the kids for a bit, than solo after they are picked up....bumps would be nice.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 19, 2011)

Zero bumps as of 12-19! Coverage getting better each day


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Gonna be there tomorrow with my buddy Mike.  Doing the 4 hour ticket 11-4..Got the new contour cam rigged up so hopefully will hav a rad ski vid!

steveo


----------



## planb420 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just said on facebook that they have not forgotten the "bumpers"...maybe there will be some Tuesday after all.:what:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Just said on facebook that they have not forgotten the "bumpers"...maybe there will be some Tuesday after all.:what:



well, i'd say they have forgotten about bump lovers but posted that message to give them hope to hold on a few more days while they spruce up the park.....


----------



## planb420 (Dec 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> to give them hope to hold on a few more days while they spruce up the park.....



I'm ok with that ......LOL


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> well, i'd say they have forgotten about bump lovers but posted that message to give them hope to hold on a few more days while they spruce up the park.....



There's no way they can put bumps in with the base they have right now. Priority is shifting to Gunny (racing is supposed to start in 10 days) and Tom's. Shitty start this year so we'll need to wait for bumps. They need 4 feet on Nor'easter. We need some deep cold.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 22, 2011)

Brutal-- I've been holding off on JRD registration for the kids out of fear that they may never get gunny open until February or so- but will ultimately bite the bullet.  Also, did they nix the Sunday JRD session?  I only see Sat. and thought there was a sunday option last year.

the biq question is- if and when it gets cold in Feb-- will they blow a huge base to seed bumps after spending a lot to just keep coverage through a horrendous Jan?


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Brutal-- I've been holding off on JRD registration for the kids out of fear that they may never get gunny open until February or so- but will ultimately bite the bullet.  Also, did they nix the Sunday JRD session?  I only see Sat. and thought there was a sunday option last year.
> 
> the biq question is- if and when it gets cold in Feb-- will they blow a huge base to seed bumps after spending a lot to just keep coverage through a horrendous Jan?



It's actually called TRD now (Team Race Development). I know enrollment is down so I doubt there will be a need for two days. I believe it was only Saturday last year as well.

Barring any major blowtorch of a winter, I suspect they will try to offer the same type of terrain as last year. Nor'easter bumps are in the plan, just not a high priority given the warm weather.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2011)

The bumps will happen, we just need more cold to make more snow.  As Greg mentioned they need to expand terrain next (Gunny, Tom's, Sunnyside), but bumps are still in mind to be accomplished sooner rather than later.  This weather has really sucked for making snow this year.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 22, 2011)

I have no issues with Sundown's efforts this year (yeah, I rode em a bit last year for not opening despite a substantial base the first weekend of December and for putting the guns away on like January 3)-- they have been stellar so far in thier battle with mother nature, nor do I doubt thier bump commitment--they have consistently shown they care about bumps, but, this winter is so bad to date, that if it does not improve, I think it may become financially counter productive to blow a bump base late (Feb if some predictions for a torch Jan come true) after spending so much just to stay open... 

Hope I'm wrong on both fronts.... off to PA for the holidays, I expect bumps when I return (i'd actually settle for a WRD when I return...)8)


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2011)

Madroch said:


> but, this winter is so bad to date, that if it does not improve, I think it may become financially counter productive to blow a bump base late (Feb if some predictions for a torch Jan come true) after spending so much just to stay open...



I haven't been on Nor'easter since Saturday, but it's my understanding that they blew big whales over the weekend. Probably some loss this week, but hopefully they'll get the guns back on soon. Remember, big upgrades to the snow making system last year, and after the initial blast in December last year, very little snow making was needed so the ability to recover quickly is unknown. It's my understanding that if they have capacity after Gunny, Toms, SS, they'll try to add to Nor'easter. They'll get the mountain at 100% quick if the cold comes, at which point we'll probably see more of a base building effort on N'E. Not really concerned.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope they didn't lose a whole lot with this rain, but I'm optimistic.  Anyone who was there Monday or Tuesday surely noticed that they left a lot of snow in whales.  I assumed that was done to retain the snow better through the rain storm.  I expect that they'll be pushing those out soon to keep what we already have covered.

I'm not worried about them not making enough to bump it up this season.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 22, 2011)

Butternut was VERY thin today and BALD in others, trails were also nowhere near edge to edge. With that said it was fun on the bit of snow they had. Im currently trying to put together an edit from today to show the conditions. (New GoPro HD2 performed well)


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> well, i'd say they have forgotten about bump lovers but posted that message to give them hope to hold on a few more days while they spruce up the park.....



there's no base for bumps.... hopefully next week


----------

